# Pet Passport



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know the answer to this. We travel at least twice a year by Eurotunnel and every vet we have been to in France has filled in the page which states (This Animal is fit to travel to it's destination) This page is now full. According to my Vet this is only required by certain Airlines,not a Defra requirement is this true ? I have emailed Defra and Eurotunnel to be sure but thought I would ask your opinions

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been doing the same sice the passport system was introduced, originally with two dogs, unfortunately only one now. The page you mention has never been filled in by the vet as Forges les Eaux and has never been checked by Eurotunnel staff as it is not a requirement to re-enter the UK from an EEC country.

Mike


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

The page "this pet is fit to travel" is not needed to travel within the EU. I just put a sticky over the page and wrote (in French) that it was not needed within the EU.


----------

